# Basset Horn Players?



## TennysonsHarp

I've played both clarinet and bass clarinet, but I've also wanted to play the basset horn. I love the rich, lower sound it has. 

Any basset horn players here who could lend me some advice or tell me about your experiences with the instrument? I'd love to hear them!


----------



## TennysonsHarp

Update: I spoke to my campus band director, and he lent me an alto clarinet to play. It's a bit old and worn, but it plays pretty well. I love the softer, lower tones it has.


----------

